
As Tether flails, cryptocurrency exchanges launch rival stablecoins - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/25/as-tether-flails-cryptocurrency-exchanges-launch-rival-stablecoins/
======
T-A
Speaking of the devil [1]:

The Riksbank's e-krona project proposes in its most recent report that the
Riksbank should:

\+ Begin to design a technical solution for an e-krona in order to test which
solutions are practicable and possible to realise

\+ Draw up proposals for legislative amendments needed to clarify the
Riksbank's mandate and an e-krona's legal standing

\+ Continue investigating the financial aspects of an e-krona

[1] [https://www.riksbank.se/en-gb/payments--
cash/e-krona/](https://www.riksbank.se/en-gb/payments--cash/e-krona/)

------
tromp
Claims of Tether failing are slightly exaggerated:

[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/tether/#charts](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/tether/#charts)

It was closer to failing in Apr 2017, dipping below 0.92$, while recently it
only dipped below 0.96$. Perhaps it's somewhat worrying that it hasn't been
above 1$ since Oct 11, but it's still managing to stay within a few percent.

~~~
lozenge
Any drop past $1 longer than a few minutes indicates Tether isn't really
backed by USD. Which is what the external evidence also shows (no audit,
Tether terms explicitly say they are not redeemable for USD, etc)

------
rednerrus
Is there anyone that trusts there is a USD for every Tether without an audit?

------
appleflaxen
can a person short a stablecoin?

